# Hallo aus Rheinhessen



## Claudia & Ludwig (12. Mai 2007)

Bisher haben wir uns hier nur lesend betätigt, da wir in diesem Jahr, besser in den nächsten 2 Wochen unseren Teich komplett umbauen und erweitern werden. Wir haben sehr viel gelesen, einige Bücher gekauft (das Geld hätten wir uns sparen können) und viele Foren durchsucht. So informativ wie dieses hier ist aber kein anderes   ... finden wir jedenfalls (ohne Jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen). 

Aber der Reihe nach .... zuerst mal was zu uns: Wir, Claudia und Ludwig aus Rheinhessen, sind seit ca. 8 Jahren Teichbesitzer (was uns aber leider nicht dazu prädestiniert auch etwas von Teichen zu verstehen . Nun ist uns unser erstes Modell (Kunststoffschale mit Folienbachlauf) zu klein geworden und muss etwas grösserem weichen.

Geplant ist auf unserem Hanggrundstück ein Quellteich (ca. 6m² mit Kaskade und Bachlauf zum Hauptteich (ca. 18m²) und ein zweiter "Wiesenbachlauf" durch unseren Garten (Länge ca. 12m), sowie ein Moorbeet.

Schaun wir mal, ob es uns gelingt die vielen guten Tipps, die wir hier gelesen haben, auch in die Praxis umzusetzen.

Liebe Grüsse aus Rheinhessen
Claudia und Ludwig


----------



## sigfra (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Rheinhessen*

Hallo Ihr 2...  

dann begrüß ich euch doch mal recht herzlich zu früher Stunde in unserem Forum...

... vielleicht habt ihr ja die Möglichleit, einmal eine Zeichnung/ Skizze hier reinzustellen... und gegen Bilder haben wir absolut nichts... hier will keiner den Teich des anderen sehen...  : 

dann kann man euch mit Sicherheit mehr Tips und Ratschläge geben...  

also dann... leg los und halt uns auf dem laufenden...   ... und viel Spaß beim umbauen und hier im Forum


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Rheinhessen*

Lieben Dank für die guten Wünsche ... klar Bilder wird es geben, aber erst wenn er fertig ist.


----------



## Annett (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Rheinhessen*

Hallo Claudia und Ludwig,

was lange währt - wird gut. 

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns als aktiver User!
Das ganze klingt nach einem sehr spannendem und abwechselungsreichen Projekt.
Mich würde auch eine Skizze und Fotos interessieren. 

Jetzt, wärend der Bau- und Planungsphase, könnten wir noch mit Tips und Tricks helfen... wenn alles fertig ist, wird das schwierig bis unmöglich!
Überlegt es Euch nochmal in Ruhe. 

Auf alle Fälle viel Spaß und Erfolg für dieses Vorhaben und natürlich hier im Forum!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Rheinhessen*

so, jetzt gibt es kurz vor Pfingsten mal eine erste Impression der Teichbaus. 

 

Leider ruht der Bau über die Feiertage, da Naturagart 9 Tage braucht, um die Ufermatten zu liefern  , trotz einiger Telefonate .... ich habe dort zum ersten Mal gekauft, schade, dass derer vollmundige Sprüche aus dem Katalog sich nicht mit der Realität decken. Na was solls, klagen hilft auch nicht :beeten: .

Dann wird der Teich im Urlaub nicht mehr fertig, leider und der Bau wird sich noch etwas hinziehen .... aber an der Stelle allen hier im Forum herzlichen Dank für die vielen wertvollen Tipps, die wir versucht haben mit in unseren Teich einzuarbeiten (betont sei hier aber "versucht", wir sind eben keine Teichbauprofis).

Liebe Grüsse und schöne Pfingsten aus Rheinhessen  
Claudia und Ludwig


----------



## karsten. (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Rheinhessen*

Hallo 
und herzlich willkommen 

sieht doch schon gut aus !  

bis *naturagart*liefert , könnt ihr ja nochmal über Saugsperre oder Kapillarsperre nachlesen  


mfG


----------



## Sternthaler13 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Rheinhessen*

Hallo Ludwig,
9 Tage Lieferzeit von Naturagart???? Da kommst Du noch gut weg. Wir warten jetzt schon seit mehreren Wochen. Auf die 1. Lieferung haben wir bestimmt 4 Wochen gewartet und dann war sie unvollständig  Dann habe ich das reklamiert und die fehlende Lieferung um weitere Sachen ergänzt (ich Depp). Ich habe schon 2 x angerufen und sollte zurückgerufen werden. Dann hat man mir gesagt, dass ich eine email schreiben soll. Hab ich auch gemacht und noch nix gehört. Mittlerweile bin ich echt sauer  

Mal davon abgesehen, dass das bei uns ohne diese Matte auch echt dämlich aussieht

Schönen Gruss und weiterhin viel Spaß beim Teich bauen
Anke


----------



## Juleli (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Rheinhessen*

Tja - bei Naturagart braucht man Geduld. Die sind auch komplett überlaufen. War letztens da und musste 20 Minuten darauf warten, bis sich die "Kassiererin" vom Telefon loseisen konnte. Kein Mensch war vor mir dran mit bezahlen und sie hatte kaum aufgelegt, schon hatte sie die nächste Person an der Leitung kleben. Ich beneide die ja so gar nicht um ihren Job. Auch nicht die, die im Hintergrund die Pflänzchen zusammensuchen.
Was mich erstaunt hat war, dass die auch __ Stockrosen verkauft haben. Meine Ma hat schon ewig lange nach Stockrosen gesucht und genau da, wo sie sie nicht vermutet hat, hat sie die gefunden. Die war happy ohne Ende.
Naja - auch wenn man länger warten muss auf die Lieferung, kann man mit den Pflanzen ansich schon sehr zufrieden sein.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Rheinhessen*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> bis *naturagart*liefert , könnt ihr ja nochmal über Saugsperre oder Kapillarsperre nachlesen



Hallo Kasten,

danke für den Tipp, haben wir bereits im Vorfeld getan. Die Vorbereitungen dafür kann man kaum sehen, da wir die überschüssige Folie erst abschneiden werden, wenn auch die Matten da sind. Allerdings sind die Erfahrungen mit Naturagart ja nicht gerade aufmunternd, wenn ich Eure Beträge lese. Aber am Telefon haben die die Lieferung für Dienstag versprochen .... und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt   

Liebe Grüsse aus Rheinhessen
Claudia und Ludwig

P.S. Die Pflanzen haben natürlich auch noch nicht die letzlichen Standorte :, auch diese müssen nach der Ausquartierung aus dem alten Teich und bevor sie ihre neue "Wohnung" endgültig beziehen können, auf die Lieferung warten.

Den Fröschen, __ Libellen, unserem "Dicken" und unserem "Wollknäuel" scheint es jedenfalls schon mal zu gefallen bei uns, alle Fotos sind aus unserem Teich/Garten und aus der laufenden Woche:


----------



## Sternthaler13 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Rheinhessen*

@ Ludwig: Die Katze sieht ja cool aus *lach* Es schien ihr nicht wirklich zuzusagen, dass sie fotografiert wurde oder was ihr da gerade zu dem Zeitpunkt gemacht habt.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Rheinhessen*



			
				Sternthaler13 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ludwig: Die Katze sieht ja cool aus *lach* Es schien ihr nicht wirklich zuzusagen, dass sie fotografiert wurde oder was ihr da gerade zu dem Zeitpunkt gemacht habt.



doch, doch, die liegt zwar aufmerksam aber doch ziemlich relaxt hinter unserem Teich. Leider konnten wir sie noch nicht überzeugen, immer die Positionen einzunehmen, die wir gerne fotografiert hätten. Irgendwie ist sie wohl nicht so ganz tauglich als "Germany's Next Topmodel"  , dafür aber richtig lieb (ausser zu Mäusen)


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Rheinhessen*

Servus Ludwig

Eine Frage abseits der __ Stockrosen  habe leider keine Ahnung von diesen  

Mit welcher Cam fotografierst du, einer D-SLR, wie ich vermute  (soll jetzt nicht heißen das man nur mit einer D-SLR gute Fotos machen kann)
Klasse Bilder, nur ein bisschen bearbeiten könntest du sie, dann gehörst  auch noch zum Kreis der ambitionierten Fotografen hier im Forum (wie Viele das hier schon sind  )

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

PS.: Muß hier mal ein großes Lob an die fotografierenden Teichianer loswerden: 
*Spitzen Fotos werden hier gezeigt*, 
man bemühmt sich den Teich und das Umfeld hervorragend abzulichten, und nicht zu vergessen, auch die Nachbearbeitung wird meisterhaft gekonnt.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Rheinhessen*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Mit welcher Cam fotografierst du, einer D-SLR, wie ich vermute  (soll jetzt nicht heißen das man nur mit einer D-SLR gute Fotos machen kann)



Hallo Helmut,

leider müssen wir Dich da in Deiner Vermutung enttäuschen. Wir besitzen keine D-SLR (nur ohne "D"   ). Die Fotos wurden mit einer Olympus Camedia C-725 gemacht. Also mit einem "digitalen Oldie" ziemlich weit weg von einer Spiegelreflex




			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Bilder, nur ein bisschen bearbeiten könntest du sie, dann gehörst  auch noch zum Kreis der ambitionierten Fotografen hier im Forum (wie Viele das hier schon sind  )



Die Bilder wurden sozusagen noch mit Lehm an den Händen hier eingestellt. Während des Teichbaus mal eben schnell dokumentiert. Bearbeiten tun wir die Bilder dann, wenn der Teich fertig ist und wir wieder mehr Zeit dafür haben ... vorzugsweise, wie wir zugeben müssen, im Winter. Aber für konkrete Tipps sind wir immer dankbar. Was wäre denn an welchem Bild Deiner Meinung nach bearbeitungswürdig bzz. -nötig ???

Liebe Grüsse aus Rheinhessen
Claudia und Ludwig


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Rheinhessen*

Moin zusammen,

da es nun wirklich zu sehr Off Topic wurde, habe ich 42! Beiträge in die Plauderecke verschoben. 

Dort können wir jetzt weiter über __ Stockrosen, __ Nachtkerzen und __ Sommerflieder quasseln und Ludwig hat wieder einen übersichtlichen Vorstellungsthread.


----------

